# Reutilizacion de pantalla lcd de dvd portatil



## Redgross (Mar 24, 2019)

Hola

Tengo un dvd portatil o mini dvd que no funciona, a excepcion de la pantalla, queria saber si es posible reciclarlo como monitor portatil o secundario de pc.
la pantalla que tengo es lt070w02-tmg2 de 26 pines ademes creo que tengo un controlador que esta junto a la pantalla.

Adjunto fotos de todo

Y muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## DealTech (Mar 24, 2019)

Saludos mira aquí:


----------



## Redgross (Mar 25, 2019)

Gracias por el video me saco de varias dudas, pero tengo un problema el controlador que muestran es para una conexion de 50 pines , la pantalla que tengo es de 26 pines o como maximo 36 pines del "controlador" (aunque creo que es un conversor de algun tipo), en ese caso de que tipo de controlador para la pantalla deberia buscar.


----------



## DealTech (Mar 25, 2019)

Ver este:


----------



## analogico (Mar 25, 2019)

Redgross dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Tengo un dvd portatil o mini dvd que no funciona, a excepcion de la pantalla, queria saber si es posible reciclarlo como monitor portatil o secundario de pc.
> la pantalla que tengo es lt070w02-tmg2 de 26 pines ademes creo que tengo un controlador que esta junto a la pantalla.
> ...



lo que tienes es el *inverter *
el circuito controlador debe estar en la otra parte del dvd






haciendo una búsqueda rápida
LG.Philips LCD LT070W02-TMG2 Overview - Panelook.com

dice
26 pins TFT Specific Analog RGB , FPC
buscando por eso un controlador y después consulta al vendedor si es compatible con tu modelo de pantalla en especifico

aunque posiblemente te sea mucho mas barato una pantalla completa de segunda mano


----------

